# دعوة الي زيارة هيئة الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة في القاهرة



## احمد عامر (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الي جميع المهندسين ادعوكم جميعا لزيارة هيئة الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة التايعة لوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة في مصر
العنوان شارع الدكتور ابراهيم ابو النجا ( امتداد شارع عباس العقاد) - مدينة نصر
ص ب 4544 مساكن ضياط الصف - الحي السادس - مدينة نصر - القاهرة
www.nera.gov.eg
تليفون 0222725891,3,2 
لمشاهدة ما تسر العين يه من عمل مخلص وعلمي علي ارض مصر 
ولمن يفعل ذلك ويتاكد من كلامي ارجوا ان يدعوا لي يالخير
اخوكم احمد عامر


----------



## khaledkamal21 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع الصح :

http://www.nrea.gov.eg/Arabic1.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك

موفقين وإلى الأمام


----------

